# wiring question Lionel O Gauge



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm from NJ and was building my dream train table in my basement when my wife (now ex) got a job transfer to California. Fast forward a few years, new wife - new house, I started a new table in our screened in porch. I think I posted some photos then. The potential seemed great, but it turned out to be very problematic. My old O-gauge track would start to rust when there was rain, from the humidity and condensation. Then there was the gritty dust that would blow in, awful.

I was considering closing the porch in with sliding windows to solve the problem. The cost was a bit much. My son suggested using the garage. My wife said fine. This sounded good. She was happy to recover the other half of the porch - I was getting a weather-proof location. Then I had the bright idea to tell her that I would look into building a table that I could raise so we could put a car under it. Well it is in place and it works! The platform is 8x12, it stands about 39" high and goes up enough to pull a car underneath.

I'm posting a shot of the layout and I could use help with a wiring question. I want to be able to run three trains continuously. The inner loop (#3) is connected to loop 2 by two switches which are highlighted in blue. Number three is where most of the operating accessories are located. How do I set it up to isolate #3 when I want to?

Thanks for any help!

Gary

PS - I think I originally posted this to the wrong place so I've copied it to this area.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I went ahead and responded to your post in the original
thread. 

Don


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Don.


----------

